# Who's planning on video taping their haunt this year?



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

We see a lot of great displays and walk-throughs each year and some of them make it to you tube or other vid hosting sites for everyone's enjoyment. Anyone planning to record their haunt on Halloween night?


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

I plan on recording night-vision clips of our haunt on one of the nights.
It should be a HILARIOUS video! 

For now I actually already started video-taping the creation of the haunt.
Go to my haunt's updates thread to check out those videos if you'd like.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Yeah I'll probably get a video up eventually... maybe not the entire haunt but defineteley some clips. The only thing is that I have to buy a stupid cable for $50 just to connect the camera to the computer (and after spending $850 on halloween, thats not cool)


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Well sorta...I plan on getting some prehaunt video to play on a TV that I'm going to have sitting under my crystal ball (in 1st room of my haunt). Thought it would be a good way to play with my guests heads a bit.

Come to think of it I could probably use a web cam on my final scare and do a live internet feed.


----------



## southerndownfan (Sep 21, 2007)

I plan on video taping some of my yard haunt before halloween ...and some on halloween night as well when tots are there. I am also doing a video teaser of my haunt this year that should be up with my website in the next coming week.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm planning on having a few video cameras around this year. 

My vid last year was horrible, and I want some usable footage this year. 

If you do video, you should submit to the Hauntforum dvd. It was really neat seeing other people's work.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I'd love to, just need to find a friend who can do it.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

i hoping too will have stills for sure


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Yep.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

yup. gotta get footage for the hauntforum dvd!


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

*You Bet !!!!*

Last year my camcorder was broke and I really regret not having a video, this year I have my broke one fixed and even bought a new DVD one which I like even more than my mini-DV tape. Got a great deal ($ 225) on Canon DC 100 DVD and love it, so easy to make copies with, soon I will start recording my progress.:jol:


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

My Sony TRV-30 sort of broke acouple weeks prior to last Halooween. I used a Tiffin wide angle lens screwed onto it. The weight of the large lens as well aas the wide angle actually helped reduce camera shake during walk-thrus. Over time it must have been too much for it. The manual focus ring broke. I was using manual focus in the Fright Zone at Cedar Point's HalloWeekends. Auto focus couldn't decide what to focus on with backlit fog. So it was nothing I or anyone else did. It's just too heavy for the camcorder. I've still been able to use it. But I could have used the handy wide angle lens for my yard haunt last year. I just edited a video together almost a year later I'll post. I'm not even sure if I'm going to have a yard haunt this year. But if I do I'd rather tape it then dress up. the neighbor last year saw me taping all night and said Aren't you going to enjoy this? I had to explain to her the value of a MiniDV to DVD-R for experiencing the event over and over again. It's not that I don't trust anyone else to tape it. It's just that I like to experience it thru a lens and am able to watch my own home movies like this over and over again because there's sort of a feeling of ownership.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I've done video of each year since 2003. It's a good thing there was a video last year. My sister deleted all of the pictures.


----------



## sadayo (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm wanting to take video footage, but I didn't realize how out of date my camcorder is. I'll be able to take footage, but uploading it to internet is a whole 'nother story. If you don't have one with memory card or usb capability, you're out of the loop.


----------

